
Show HN: ClimaCell Micro Weather API – high-resolution, real-time weather - jmc734
https://www.climacell.co/api/
======
theomega
Why not allow me to check the weather at my location without singing up, so I
can check how go the info is?

------
yash1th
Do i need to sign up to view the pricing tiers?, I cannot find it on your
webpage

~~~
jmc734
Sorry about that. It's a bit hidden (and called "Plans"). Here you go:
[https://developer.climacell.co/](https://developer.climacell.co/)

